# Talbot Express Brake Bleeding.



## 103255 (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 1987 Talbot Express and the brakes have stopped working. When you push the pedal there is no resistance. It happened before and I had the brakes bled in a garage. They were fine for 7 months and now it has happened again. Has anyone experienced this too. I'm going to bleed the brakes again but will do it myself. Does anyone know the sequence the brakes should be bled? Thanks.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Start at the rear, furthest away from the master cylinder first, working your way to the front, has this happened suddenly? or a gradual loss of braking sensation, have you checked for brake fluid loss,.any more info and we could be of more help! :? 

Regards M&D


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It's a bleedin' nuisance when this happens.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi TalbotJimbo

Welcome to MHF

Brake pedals don't suddenly (or progressively) cease to work just because the brakes need bleeding. Sure, bleeding the brakes might restore some function for a while but you've got a more fundamental problem if it's been done once and needs doing again. Your problem could be fluid leakage, pipe corrosion or more likely master cylinder seal failure. Unless you're experienced in repairing brake systems (and if you have to ask how to bleed them you're obviously not) take the problem to a professional, it might save your life and someone else's too.


----------



## 103255 (Mar 4, 2007)

MandyandDave said:


> Start at the rear, furthest away from the master cylinder first, working your way to the front, has this happened suddenly? or a gradual loss of braking sensation, have you checked for brake fluid loss,.any more info and we could be of more help! :?
> 
> Regards M&D


Thanks for the help. The fluid level is down. the brakes were working fine the last time it was driven. I went to drive it yesterday after it had been undriven for 2weeks and there was very little braking. The pedal easily moved the full movement but there was very little braking. It happened before and I dropped it into a garage. They could not find a leak but bled the system and it has been fine for 7 months. (I use it most weekends).


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*brakes*

FIRST things first don't play around with brakes if you don't know what your doing being an ex aa patrolman ive seen the effects it can have as well as the loss of life .firstly get a qualified mechanic to do the work but get him to check the servo first then the master cylinder if youve recently had brake fluid changed it shouldn't need changing for 5 years if using dot 3 but also get him to check the wheel cylinders as on peugeot talbot they are very prone to leaking but make sure he removes the drums to look not just from underneath as the shoes may soak up the fluid depending how fast the leak is 
regards
alan


----------



## 103255 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: brakes*



lawson64 said:


> FIRST things first don't play around with brakes if you don't know what your doing being an ex aa patrolman ive seen the effects it can have as well as the loss of life .firstly get a qualified mechanic to do the work but get him to check the servo first then the master cylinder if youve recently had brake fluid changed it shouldn't need changing for 5 years if using dot 3 but also get him to check the wheel cylinders as on peugeot talbot they are very prone to leaking but make sure he removes the drums to look not just from underneath as the shoes may soak up the fluid depending how fast the leak is
> regards
> alan


Thanks Alan. There's obviously a leak somewhere. I'll drop it into a garage tomorrow.


----------



## 102210 (Dec 27, 2006)

*talboy express brake problem*

hi i have had the same prob on 3 prev mh's because of the age of the veh the seals perish and although they dont leak they draw in air and give ped prob i replaced cyls 4'shoes and pads then replced fluid after two weeks of bleeding the old fas way i purchased a pressure bleed kit and still had probs but succeeded after two 5 ltr cont of fluid good luck i also purchased haynes brake man very helpful


----------

